# Cork Grip Installer



## SteveH (Apr 3, 2003)

I picked up a Rainshadow 1569 and it came with shrink tube grips. I am looking for someone to install cork grips by either removing the shrink tube or installing cork over the shrink tube and cleaning up the transitions. The rod has simple black wraps so it is not a fancy job (pics available in the Marketplace forum). I am in Germantown, MD and am looking for someone in the area (within 1 - 1 1/2 hours drive) if possible. Please either respond here or PM me. Thanks.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

PM sent


----------

